
A San Diego backyard shed is for rent for $1,050 a month - EndXA
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/10/02/us/san-diego-backyard-shed-for-rent-trnd/index.html
======
stevenicr
Didn't the CA governor recently sign a new law that says everyone in CA can
put in a backyard living space and that local codes could not take longer than
60 days to approve plans for them? Or something like that?

------
ladberg
Would be a good deal in most parts of the Bay Area! Though I'm surprised San
Diego is this expensive.

------
RenRav
Demand is a scary thing.

